# Typo IPod



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Afin de détourner des pubs ipod j'aimerai connaitre le nom de la police utilisée, si quelqu'un d'entre vous sait ce que c'est ou la reconnait.

C'est une police baton assez basique mais j'ai essayé avec de l'helvetica neue et le résultat me staifait moyenement.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2005)

...Myriad ! 
La police utilisée par Apple fait partie de *cette famille*. On la retrouve aussi sous l'appellation Myriad Apple. Plus d'infos (en anglais) par là *>>*

PS : Je ne trouve pas que l'Arial soit proche de Myriad. Celle qui s'en rapproche, à mon sens, un peu plus est la Lucida Sans.


----------



## cassandre57 (21 Mars 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> ...Myriad !
> PS : Je ne trouve pas que l'Arial soit proche de Myriad. Celle qui s'en rapproche, à mon sens, un peu plus est la Lucida Sans.


Tout à fait d'accord...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

*http://www.ehmac.ca/archive/index.php/t-5291.html*

PS : Je ne trouve pas que l'Arial soit proche de Myriad. Celle qui s'en rapproche, à mon sens, un peu plus est la Lucida Sans.[/QUOTE]


ben oui c'est pour ça que le resultat avec l'helvetica (qui est tres proche de l'arial), me satisfait moyennent.

Merci,  je vais voir avec le myriad ou le lucida ce que ça donne.


----------



## lafonderie (22 Mars 2005)

Myriad = Lucida Grande ?    je rapprocherais plutôt le frutiger de la myriad, personnellement...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

gabian fadoli a dit:
			
		

> Myriad = Lucida Grande ?    je rapprocherais plutôt le frutiger de la myriad, personnellement...


Mêtons tout le mon d'accord : selon la documentation Adobe, Myriad est un compromis entre toutes les polices citées (Helvetica, frutiger, lucida) et est censé être leur ultime aboutissement.


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Mars 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Myriad est un compromis entre toutes les polices citées (Helvetica, frutiger, lucida) et est censé être leur ultime aboutissement.


Non ! 

MDR !


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (25 Mars 2005)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> Afin de détourner des pubs ipod



c'est légal ça ? vers ou ??         :mouais:


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Mars 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> c'est légal ça ? vers ou ??         :mouais:


A choisir, vaut mieux détourner des iPod !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> c'est légal ça ? vers ou ??      :mouais:


 
c'est pour un travail perso que je developpe sur une idée que j'ai eu, parceque j'avais du temps à tuer au boulot...

ci dessous un exemple (la qualite est pourrie parceque j'ai reduit l'image fortement)... je l'ai décline avec jason de "vendredi 13" et "leatherface" de massacre à tronçonneuse, l'idée etait de mettre en scène des personnages de slasher en mettant en blanc leur arme privilégiée et/ou leur signe de reconnaissance. J'avais en projet de faire aussi le requin de Jaws mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps...


----------

